# Is there a standard page and margin size in Word (for Kindle)?



## Joolls (Nov 3, 2011)

Is so, what are they?

Jan


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jan-

Welcome to KindleBoards!

I've moved your other post about this question from Introductions to the Writers' Café where our authors hang out and will answer you. You can find your post here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,90155.0.html

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------



## Joolls (Nov 3, 2011)

Betsy,

Thanks for responding to my post.

I am afraid I really don't "get" how the Kindle Boards' site works.

Is there a way to respond (reply) to people that I am not seeing? I clicked "quote" to reply to you. Is that the only way to respond?

Jan

Welcome to KindleBoards!

I've moved your other post about this question from Introductions to the Writers' Café where our authors hang out and will answer you. You can find your post here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,90155.0.html

Betsy
KB Moderator
[/quote]


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Not Betsey, but I'll try to help. At the bottom of the post,click on "Reply" to respond to another's post. If you want to include a previous post for clarity's sake, then use the "Quote" function. Put your missive outside of the quoted section and all will be well.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Not sure what you are asking, since the Kindle does not support Word documents.  Those have to be converted to Kindle (.mobi) format before you can read them on a Kindle. .mobi format does not have margins, etc. that you can define.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I believe Jools is asking about the best settings for formatting to publish on Kindle. . . . .which, as Besty indicated, has also been asked in the Cafe and is being addressed in the referenced thread.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> which, as *Besty* indicated


Who?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Aw come on.  You know you're my besty.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tee-hee.

*blushes*

Betsy


----------

